# ONE BOARD TO RULE THEM ALL... OR Bataleon global warmer and Never summer SL. DILEMMA



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I think the answer comes down to cost and what is affordable for you...

Being that most of the people on here won't ride domes, it is hard to answer fairly... So you have to think about what YOU do...

The 1st question i would ask, is how do you travel for your 1-3 weeks in the Alps...??? If you are driving then weight and baggage is not a problem, if you are flying, then it makes a difference to what you choose...

Driving, take 2 boards, really simple, keep a mountain board and a park board...

Flying, then you can realistically only carry one board due to the absurd and crazy weight restrictions we have on European airlines for sports luggage...

If you are happy with the SL for mountain pow days why sell it, especially if you can ride that in the park as well, maybe not to your limits, but you can still have fun on it, and buy a park board for the dome and those times when you are at a resort and just hitting the parks...

If you can afford both why not, if you can't then it is pointless thinking about it...

I think it is a decision for why you really need and what your needs are regarding time on the snow, it is more simple for guys who load the car up, drive half an hour and are on the snow, as you can change during the day no problems... 

Personally i always take 2 boards, as it is a short drive for me, but next season will see 3 or 4 boards loaded for every trip...


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

Kevin137 said:


> I think the answer comes down to cost and what is affordable for you...
> 
> Being that most of the people on here won't ride domes, it is hard to answer fairly... So you have to think about what YOU do...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.
How much I would pay to be able to drive down to a hill in half an hour!!!!
In general I/we have to fly I'm afraid so it's pretty much the one board limit. Even then I am hesitant to take two boards as once I set off for the days riding it's hard to go back to the hotel/hostel to swap boards out. If I ever do a full working season I'll have multiple boards for sure. 

In terms of need... do we ever really _need_ several boards, I just want them all ha. 

I wouldn't go to the domes at all if we even had a small resort but unfortunately not.

Maybe I should buy a board for use here in the UK to just hammer at the domes and then take my SL out to the alps. Problem there is that i'll be unfamiliar with the SL (and still kinda want the proto 154 as more playful, but also maybe unstable).

Any thoughts on the bataleon GW?


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

"If you can afford both why not, if you can't then it is pointless thinking about it..."

And can't quite afford a new NS and also a park board... or can but hard to justify spending the money when can't board that frequently here.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Not really familiar with the boards.

When i lived in the UK i bought a K2 Jibpan 153 for Hemel, and when i moved to Norway i bought a K2 Fastplant which acts like a much bigger board but great fun still in the park, but now i have a Ride DH2 as well, and am looking at having a Custom Windlip made for POW days up in Hemsedal etc...

It sounds like you certainly need a small park board for the dome, as for what you ride when on holiday, well the lists could be endless, but i would start with a park board to use throughout the summer, great deals out there to be had, and then decide about wether you go all mountain, or something different closer to the winter...

Which dome do you ride just out of interest...??? And is it always the Alps you go for or have you ever considered something different...??? Hemsedal in Norway is spectacular has loads of POW if you time it right, loads of park as well, a small SBX course and is very different to the Alps... I get up there about 6 times a year for varying lengths of trip, and the cost is not cheap compared to the rest of Europe for food and drink, but it is a totally new experience for sure if you get the chance...


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

Kevin137 said:


> Not really familiar with the boards.
> 
> When i lived in the UK i bought a K2 Jibpan 153 for Hemel, and when i moved to Norway i bought a K2 Fastplant which acts like a much bigger board but great fun still in the park, but now i have a Ride DH2 as well, and am looking at having a Custom Windlip made for POW days up in Hemsedal etc...
> 
> ...


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

K2 Jibpan is 153
K2 Fastplant is 154
Ride DH2 is 158

But i am thinking a 161 Windlip Custom for POW days, but at €1000+ not sure just yet, but i will get a trip down to there factory this year and have a couple of days testing and riding different boards to come up with what suits my riding and style for that kind of riding and will probably end up ordering... 

I get all the park i need, and some good pow days, but never just pow days as i always end up coming down the mountain and hitting the park as well, i need a reason to stay at the top and just ride POW and a really decent board for this will do that...

The windlips are certainly not cheap, but are all hand made by the owner of the factory and you really can get exactly what you want... Including custom graphics on base and topsheet... 

Custom Snowboards & Snowboarding: A beautiful snowboard design & manufacture from Windlip.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Sell the SL, buy a Proto. Problem solved. The Evo is a better jib stick, but the Proto is better at everything else.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Sell the SL, buy a Proto. Problem solved. The Evo is a better jib stick, but the Proto is better at everything else.


Won't the proto 154 be a little short at that weight?


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Sell the SL, buy a Proto. Problem solved. The Evo is a better jib stick, but the Proto is better at everything else.


Is the proto a good board for indoor snowdome freestyle too?
Maybe I should just go for that option and get the 154 proto HD.

Only thing is I can get a new bataleon global warmer with K2 bindings for about $200 right now... so is soo tempting. Maybe I should buy that, sell it, and use the money from that plus my SL to get a proto and use it for everything.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

Kevin137 said:


> K2 Jibpan is 153
> K2 Fastplant is 154
> Ride DH2 is 158
> 
> ...


That's a pretty sweeeet board. Quite a hike up in price brackets mind! Out of my league...


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> That's a pretty sweeeet board. Quite a hike up in price brackets mind! Out of my league...


It'll be a lifetime board, wont get bashed in queues etc as not used in that environment, and hey you can't take it with you can you... So i figure if i can get exactly what i want by going this way, it will last me till i can no longer board that is for sure, and just replace the park stuff when needed... Haha


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

fhendo190 said:


> Won't the proto 154 be a little short at that weight?


No, not really for the type of riding he's talking about. I'm in that same weight range usually and I have a 157 Proto, but I'm more freeride biased. With the blunted tips, my 157 Proto has almost the same effective edge length as my old 162 Heritage.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Start a quiver. Get the GW. Bataleons are super fun rides.


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> Is the proto a good board for indoor snowdome freestyle too?
> Maybe I should just go for that option and get the 154 proto HD.
> 
> Only thing is I can get a new bataleon global warmer with K2 bindings for about $200 right now... so is soo tempting. Maybe I should buy that, sell it, and use the money from that plus my SL to get a proto and use it for everything.


I am similar height and weight to you and I would go 157 proto if it was me, as you are mainly riding the mountain when you go away and want to be able to hold a carve, won't be perfect for the park but certainly fine for your basics and better size for jumps.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Skip the Proto, spend half the money, and get a Flow Era. Same rocker profile, better grip, and more tech. Retail on them is $390. You can probably find a '13 for maybe 250ish. I would choose to ride that over a Proto for anything and everything..


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Skip the Proto, spend half the money, and get a Flow Era. Same rocker profile, better grip, and more tech. Retail on them is $390. You can probably find a '13 for maybe 250ish. I would choose to ride that over a Proto for anything and everything..


Or $140. BOOM


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Skip the Proto, spend half the money, and get a Flow Era. Same rocker profile, better grip, and more tech. Retail on them is $390. You can probably find a '13 for maybe 250ish. I would choose to ride that over a Proto for anything and everything..





Epic said:


> Or $140. BOOM


Wow, I know it's not that important but the graphics on that board are sick! If only it was available at that price in the UK! Never heard much about that board but will look into it in place of a proto.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Start a quiver. Get the GW. Bataleons are super fun rides.





Nivek said:


> Skip the Proto, spend half the money, and get a Flow Era. Same rocker profile, better grip, and more tech. Retail on them is $390. You can probably find a '13 for maybe 250ish. I would choose to ride that over a Proto for anything and everything..


You reckon the flow era in place of the bataleon for park or as a one board quiver? I'm tempted to start a quiver. Get a bataleon and then look into an all mountain (and consider the flow)


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> No, not really for the type of riding he's talking about. I'm in that same weight range usually and I have a 157 Proto, but I'm more freeride biased. With the blunted tips, my 157 Proto has almost the same effective edge length as my old 162 Heritage.


You reckon I won't be overpowering the board then at a 154? I feel like it might be better but can't try before I buy and don't wanna get stuck with a chattery board. 157 might be too long for indoor park riding. 



AntipodeanSam said:


> I am similar height and weight to you and I would go 157 proto if it was me, as you are mainly riding the mountain when you go away and want to be able to hold a carve, won't be perfect for the park but certainly fine for your basics and better size for jumps.


What boards you riding out of interest? It's a shame I can't try the boards out. If I were to go 157 were you recommended I should have a separate board for the indoor park? Or make do with proto (95% rider 5% board etc)


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

Epic said:


> Or $140. BOOM


God dammit that's an amazing price. If only I were born stateside


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> What boards you riding out of interest? It's a shame I can't try the boards out. If I were to go 157 were you recommended I should have a separate board for the indoor park? Or make do with proto (95% rider 5% board etc)


When it comes to hitting the mountain and riding using good technique I completely agree with 95% rider and 5% board. But there is no denying for an intermediate taking a longer, stiffer and heavier board into the park/snodome to do tricks on is considerably harder.

I learnt to ride at MK Snozone. I used a 155 rental board, as you don't need any bigger than that for tricks and the small flat runs. I now live in NZ and hit mountains every weekend. So I rode a 159 2008 Jussi (I'm about 85kg), a nice stiff and stable ride for carving, freeride and most conditions. When spring hits and I have no choice really but to hit the park I'd pull out my old 155 clash and this served me just fine.

Decided to try and reduce my quiver to one this season (though I love the Jussi so it will still get a run on hard days) and bought a 157.5 antler, will let you know how it goes when the fields open next weekend....


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> You reckon the flow era in place of the bataleon for park or as a one board quiver? I'm tempted to start a quiver. Get a bataleon and then look into an all mountain (and consider the flow)


Personally I really like having different flavors to ride. But I also get 100 days in a season so I get to put a lot of time on the different boards.

The Era will make a great one board quiver. I could ride the it every day here in Colorado for every condition and not complain. That said, it's also a fantastic park board and that's really where it shines. The GW will be more playful and more jib friendly. Era will be more stable on jumps but still jibbable..


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Start a quiver. Get the GW. Bataleons are super fun rides.


I'm with Nivek on this one, keep the SL and get the GW. I have a 158 SL and a 151 Lobster Park Board (this board is identical to the GW in all aspects // with the exception of the carbon in the GW)... I'd recommend the GW based on my experience with the Lobster. Pretty stable board, even at speed. I doubt you'd find anything in any dome that the board couldn't handle.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

RADD AIR TANKER 210cm all the board you need. Do it! You won't!


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

stan_darsh said:


> I'm with Nivek on this one, keep the SL and get the GW. I have a 158 SL and a 151 Lobster Park Board (this board is identical to the GW in all aspects // with the exception of the carbon in the GW)... I'd recommend the GW based on my experience with the Lobster. Pretty stable board, even at speed. I doubt you'd find anything in any dome that the board couldn't handle.


+1. SL sounds like the perfect board for the OP on trips - it is the right size for his weight and riding profile (70% intermediate freeriding in the alps). And for freestyle, the limitation is clearly the OP's skill not the deck and he still has plenty of room to grow into it.

So no point to take the loss on selling the SL. Rather, find a good deal on a shorter and more freestyle deck for messing around in the dome and start the quiver.

Best solution in almost all respects:
1) Progression: Keeps the board he is familar with (so can focus on developing skills as opposed to learning the new deck)
2) Matching of needs: 2 appropriate decks for 2 different purposes, rather than 1 compromise board
3) Budget: No need to take the loss on the SL and it looks like there are some great deal for the potential dome decks

And it allows the OP to start his first quiver. Sounds like a win all-around to me...


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

hktrdr said:


> +1. SL sounds like the perfect board for the OP on trips - it is the right size for his weight and riding profile (70% intermediate freeriding in the alps). And for freestyle, the limitation is clearly the OP's skill not the deck and he still has plenty of room to grow into it.
> 
> So no point to take the loss on selling the SL. Rather, find a good deal on a shorter and more freestyle deck for messing around in the dome and start the quiver.
> 
> ...


Can't argue with the logic, time to go shopping and get that quiver going!!!


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Personally I really like having different flavors to ride. But I also get 100 days in a season so I get to put a lot of time on the different boards.
> 
> The Era will make a great one board quiver. I could ride the it every day here in Colorado for every condition and not complain. That said, it's also a fantastic park board and that's really where it shines. The GW will be more playful and more jib friendly. Era will be more stable on jumps but still jibbable..


I think as most of my year is unfortunately spent indoors free styling the GW may be more ideal... Will think about the era further down the line for all mountain I think 



stan_darsh said:


> I'm with Nivek on this one, keep the SL and get the GW. I have a 158 SL and a 151 Lobster Park Board (this board is identical to the GW in all aspects // with the exception of the carbon in the GW)... I'd recommend the GW based on my experience with the Lobster. Pretty stable board, even at speed. I doubt you'd find anything in any dome that the board couldn't handle.


How does the 151 feel compared to the SL? I was gunna go 154 in the bataleon but not entirely sure at the moment... Decisions decisions!


hktrdr said:


> +1. SL sounds like the perfect board for the OP on trips - it is the right size for his weight and riding profile (70% intermediate freeriding in the alps). And for freestyle, the limitation is clearly the OP's skill not the deck and he still has plenty of room to grow into it.
> 
> So no point to take the loss on selling the SL. Rather, find a good deal on a shorter and more freestyle deck for messing around in the dome and start the quiver.
> 
> ...





AntipodeanSam said:


> Can't argue with the logic, time to go shopping and get that quiver going!!!


Cheers guys. Think I'll crack on and look into getting a cheap park setup in this case. I think secretly I wanted to start a quiver anyway as I know I'll like sitting at home with 2 or more boards surrounding me 
HKTRDR Any thoughts on the bataleon GW?
Think I might go for it inc. the k2 formulas. 
I'll keep the SL on standby for the alps and try to resist the temptation to swap on for a proto unless I get an amazing deal...


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

AntipodeanSam said:


> I learnt to ride at MK Snozone. I used a 155 rental board, as you don't need any bigger than that for tricks and the small flat runs. I now live in NZ and hit mountains every weekend. So I rode a 159 2008 Jussi (I'm about 85kg), a nice stiff and stable ride for carving, freeride and most conditions. When spring hits and I have no choice really but to hit the park I'd pull out my old 155 clash and this served me just fine.
> 
> Decided to try and reduce my quiver to one this season (though I love the Jussi so it will still get a run on hard days) and bought a 157.5 antler, will let you know how it goes when the fields open next weekend....


Yeah let me know, I'm curious. I was reeeally close to landing a job in queenstown starting next week. Absolutely gutted to have missed it now. Hopefully I'll be in a situation to look at moving to NZ in the next few years. Or even just France for the winters...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> I think as most of my year is unfortunately spent indoors free styling the GW may be more ideal... Will think about the era further down the line for all mountain I think
> 
> 
> How does the 151 feel compared to the SL? I was gunna go 154 in the bataleon but not entirely sure at the moment... Decisions decisions!
> ...


$200 for a GW with Formulas is an amazing deals. Buy that or be shunned forever.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

Nivek said:


> $200 for a GW with Formulas is an amazing deals. Buy that or be shunned forever.


The guys now asking for $400... maybe I should bail and get something else.
I have 2012 cartels on my SL, can just take them off and use on a park board...


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> The guys now asking for $400...


Tell them to do one... :dizzy:

$200 does not grow to $400 just because you might now be interested...

There are plenty of deals around this time of year, just be patient, look hard and find what YOU want...


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

You are in the UK aren't you...???

Have you tried on SNOWBOARDS Forum Santa Cruz Rossignol K2 Ride Capita Endeavour - Page 1

I would imagine you probably have, just a thought that you hadn't though... Haha


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

Kevin137 said:


> You are in the UK aren't you...???
> 
> Have you tried on SNOWBOARDS Forum Santa Cruz Rossignol K2 Ride Capita Endeavour - Page 1
> 
> I would imagine you probably have, just a thought that you hadn't though... Haha


Yeah, thanks! That's where I almost preordered the proto hd but decided to hold on. Btw. What's your thoughts on sizing down to a 154 on a proto hd?


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

To be fair i don't know enough about the board and have never ridden it, but a smaller board for park specific riding is not a bad thing...

I have the 153 Jibpan, which i would say is an all out park board albeit a few years old now, when i went to the 154 Fastplant, it was because it had great reviews as being a board you could ride shorter for more things, and having ridden it for 2 seasons now, i can say it holds it's own in the park, and is not so bad at everything else either, except real deep powder, where it lacks a little, it is still a good board in powder, but at 5'11 and 14.5 st i am thinking it is a bit small for powder.

Not sure what i would suggest as a park board for you to be fair...

Maybe a Flow Verve, or a Stepchild Latchkey...???

They would both be excellent in the dome for riding freestyle days, and as a smaller board you will progress quickly... I would't be wanting to spend too much money on a "dome board" and with end of season deals this would fit in well for what you want and is not too much money to trash in the way you will be riding it or learning more park stuff... I would possibly go that way, learn the ropes, see how you get on trying new stuff, and it doesn't matter so much about the board... You would certainly get 2 years use in the dome out of one of them, and your current board may well last you on the "holidays" while you learn and look for what you need rather than just buying boards for the sake of it...

Any board you take to the dome will end up proper trashed on freestyle days, there rails are good, better than most resorts, but learning is going to be hard on a board to start...


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> How does the 151 feel compared to the SL? I was gunna go 154 in the bataleon but not entirely sure at the moment... Decisions decisions!


it's night and day, dude! the tbt may or may not take a bit to get used to, but you'll love how much you can do with this board when you get a few hours on it. def go 154 on the GW. i'm about 20 lbs lighter than you and got the 151 cause it was super cheap, otherwise may have gone to the 154 as well. i end up taking it all over the mountain cause it can handle its shit. it's a really fun board and i think you'll be very happy with your purchase.



Nivek said:


> $200 for a GW with Formulas is an amazing deals. Buy that or be shunned forever.


SAME


----------



## brocklee24 (Feb 20, 2013)

hey stan_darsh what would u say the flex is on the gw?


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

think about it.. ur riding a dome with very little if any variable conditions. theres a slope, maybe a few jumps/boxes/rails. thats it. nothing crazy.

u wont need something super special to take on the dome so im all for buying a cheap park board, starting up a quiver and saving ur NS for trips to the mountains. go for something a little shorter than what ur used to it can help with ur progression. the GW should be fine and u will have a lot of fun. maybe offer the guy money for the board only so u can save a bit of money on bindings. out of my personal experience, i have a pair of 2012 k2 formulas on my parkstar and i really dont like them. the 2 pin ratchet design is shit and struggles to buckle the straps down tightly over my boot. i also feel canted footbeds arent for me but thats just personal preference.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

K2 is using 3 pin ratchets as of 2013.


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

brocklee24 said:


> hey stan_darsh what would u say the flex is on the gw?


i have a lobster park board, basically gw w/o the carbon.

just like the website says, 3-4-3

middle is solid enough to get crazy, and the ends are pressable. doesn't feel too stiff, and def not too soft for a park board. really fun to ride. i imagine the gw to be even more stable with the carbon in it, but can't really say. same shape/factory specs/measurements though.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

HELLO HELLO!

Sorry to resurrect this bad boy but I've been out of action due to injury (The dreaded wrist break - from skating) until this week. 

Need help again. Pretty please. 

So I got the bataleon GW and bindings and went to freestyle night at the dome for the first time in 2months this week. It was terrible! I felt pretty unstable even turning, bailed on most jumps and jibs were sketchy. Before this I had been making good progress, landings 3's and basic jibs. Struggled with frontside 180's this week, skidded out on every landing! 

It was only about a 4 hour session but by the end I was pretty sure I never wanted to touch the board again. 

My question, now that I've cooled off, which is most likely:

1) The change from my 158 NS SL and cartels to the GW 154 and formulas will take some getting used to? Different shapes and length etc. I should stick with it and continue using the GW in snodomes. 

2) (how I felt on the night) The bataleon/bindings is a piece of s**t and I should burn it and get a NS Evo/proto 
Felt like my SL was so much smoother/more stable 

3) The time out from boarding means it'll take some time getting back into it

4) All of the above. 

Honestly felt pretty down on boarding this week and couldn't wait to leave, was falling and taking knocks through the whole session!

Help me, you're my only hope!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

1. You're dropping 4 cm's of effective board length that will change a lot of things if you're not prepared for it. 

2. You're going from CRC back to traditional camber. Camber makes you a better rider it takes more precision to ride it and you can't be as sloppy and half assed on it. You>Board

3. You have been injured which means your mind has been fucked and you are not as self confident as you used to be. 

4. You haven't been riding in a while and as it sounds like you don't clock 100 plus days a season your muscle memory is le suck. Buck up little guy go back and ride realizing you have to be on point and your mind is fucking with you.

Remember go that way and if something gets in your way jib it!


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> 1. You're dropping 4 cm's of effective board length that will change a lot of things if you're not prepared for it.
> 
> 2. You're going from CRC back to traditional camber. Camber makes you a better rider it takes more precision to ride it and you can't be as sloppy and half assed on it. You>Board
> 
> ...


That is pretty huge... my first like 3 days boarding after coming off a concussion the season before was rough. I basically had to learn how to board again. Balance was completely off

That being said
go buy a status board. 150 bucks for a solid board


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> 1. You're dropping 4 cm's of effective board length that will change a lot of things if you're not prepared for it.
> 
> 2. You're going from CRC back to traditional camber. Camber makes you a better rider it takes more precision to ride it and you can't be as sloppy and half assed on it. You>Board
> 
> ...


That - lather, rise, and repeat.


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

I have both of those boards, as I said earlier - and BA is totally right.

When you get your confidence back up, you'll love it.
Since it's a smaller deck, and has TBT, you might need to get a little more aggressive with it. The SL, you can kind of be lazy and let the edges do all the work, but on the GW, you might need to bend your knees a bit more and push the board around a bit.

You'll get used to it, I feel that it's more about going where you want and keeping the board under you, rather than riding it and letting it tell you what to do.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

stan_darsh said:


> I have both of those boards, as I said earlier - and BA is totally right.
> 
> When you get your confidence back up, you'll love it.
> Since it's a smaller deck, and has TBT, you might need to get a little more aggressive with it. The SL, you can kind of be lazy and let the edges do all the work, but on the GW, you might need to bend your knees a bit more and push the board around a bit.
> ...


Thanks for all your help man. I haven't managed to get back to the dome yet as been away but hoping two in a few weeks. 
Thinking I should stick it out with the bataleon and re-learn. Sounds like I haven't gone too short or anything I've just blown my confidence with all the changes. K2 formula alright on the bateleon or switch out my cartels?

Edit: other thing I noticed. The bataleon is no way near as durable as NS!! Already looks a state and has seen 2% of the snow time of the NS


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> 1. You're dropping 4 cm's of effective board length that will change a lot of things if you're not prepared for it.
> 
> 2. You're going from CRC back to traditional camber. Camber makes you a better rider it takes more precision to ride it and you can't be as sloppy and half assed on it. You>Board
> 
> ...


Cheers :eusa_clap: what I needed to hear. 
Number 2 seems like one of the biggest things... It felt like my downhill edge was always waaay closer to the snow and wanting to catch. Like it wasn't lifting high enough to confidently edge. That make sense? 
I learnt to board on the NS with CRC... Maybe I've just developed sloppy technique. Either that or I should always ride camber rocker from now on forever...


----------

